
Our Unhealthy Addiction to Health Insurance (US) - bhupy
https://fee.org/articles/our-unhealthy-addiction-to-health-insurance/
======
PaulHoule
Polls show that less than 5% of Americans don't believe the high cost of
health care is a problem. That's certainly non-partisan.

